# PE Exam Tip



## KSU-EE (Oct 2, 2011)

Quick tip for the examination: Do not use pencil on any of the reference material that you'll be bringing with you to the exam, ALWAYS USE PEN instead. Reason is that they don't want you to copy exam questions on your notes. I might be stating the obvious, but wanted to let ppl know about this, because i didn't, i was too busy worrying about power factor and things instead.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Oct 3, 2011)

KSU-EE said:


> Quick tip for the examination: Do not use pencil on any of the reference material that you'll be bringing with you to the exam, ALWAYS USE PEN instead. Reason is that they don't want you to copy exam questions on your notes. I might be stating the obvious, but wanted to let ppl know about this, because i didn't, i was too busy worrying about power factor and things instead.



Did you had a bad experience before regarding formulas written in pencil?


----------



## willsee (Oct 3, 2011)

It's more of a "don't risk being accused of copying test materials" type of thing.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Oct 3, 2011)

willsee said:


> It's more of a "don't risk being accused of copying test materials" type of thing.


I don't have too much notes in pencil but i have a few formulas in pencil on different areas of my references. I will have to write with ink on top of the lead.


----------



## alabama_ee (Oct 3, 2011)

Wildsoldier said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > It's more of a "don't risk being accused of copying test materials" type of thing.
> ...


If it's pencil in bound notes just photocopy the page and replace the original in your binder. If it's a book that might not help as much.


----------



## KSU-EE (Oct 4, 2011)

Wildsoldier said:


> KSU-EE said:
> 
> 
> > Quick tip for the examination: Do not use pencil on any of the reference material that you'll be bringing with you to the exam, ALWAYS USE PEN instead. Reason is that they don't want you to copy exam questions on your notes. I might be stating the obvious, but wanted to let ppl know about this, because i didn't, i was too busy worrying about power factor and things instead.
> ...


Actually, that's my first time taking the test, but i was told about that in my PE class. Either photocopy what you have and/or write in ink over your pencil notes. Better do that than get in trouble with one of the exam proctors.


----------

